# Can I use an SSC-32 with Visual Show to light an LED?



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I am using an SSC-32 prop controller and Visual Show Automation software to control my Cauldron Creep / Rat animation and would like an LED spotlight to turn on when the rat shows up. I noticed the Visual Show has a device setting "SSC-32 Relay". I am wondering if I could plug an LED spotlight into this slot, call it a relay and run the spotlight off of 5V. I don't have good documentation (nor can I find good documentation) and am a newbie when it comes to SSC-32 and Visual Show.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

GOT said:


> I am using an SSC-32 prop controller and Visual Show Automation software to control my Cauldron Creep / Rat animation and would like an LED spotlight to turn on when the rat shows up. I noticed the Visual Show has a device setting "SSC-32 Relay". I am wondering if I could plug an LED spotlight into this slot, call it a relay and run the spotlight off of 5V. I don't have good documentation (nor can I find good documentation) and am a newbie when it comes to SSC-32 and Visual Show.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


The SSC32 will give you a basic on/off (+5 volts) from the servo signal (pulse) pin to ground when you select Relay mode.
But, that is a very small signal and was not meant to supply enough current to drive several leds as is in a spot light. I would get a DC in DC out Solid State Relay something like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/Solid-State-Relay-DC-DC-SSR-10DD-10A-5-220VDC-/220647868800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335fa34980

And use it with a separate power source to switch power on/off to the led spot. That should work fine with the SSC32.


----------

